
Teleporting information achieved by TU Delft - ca98am79
http://www.kurzweilai.net/teleporting-information-achieved-by-tu-delft?utm_source=KurzweilAI+Daily+Newsletter&utm_campaign=554a4574ea-UA-946742-1&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_6de721fb33-554a4574ea-281895037
======
ca98am79
"The unique thing about our method is that the teleportation is guaranteed to
work 100%. The information will always reach its destination, so to speak.
And, moreover, the method also has the potential of being 100% accurate."

